# Las Vegas haunted house



## Kaiserxion (Sep 17, 2010)

So my favorite haunted house in Las Vegas (blood village) has announced it's not setting up for this year. This is the second multiple haunted house grounds that shut down.

So this is my question, are there any more haunted houses in Las Vegas that has more then one house for one price? If anyone knows can you please share because I love the faire grounds type feeling rather then the on house and your done thing.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Aug 27, 2005)

Havent heard about any, but I 'll check on this side of town.


----------

